# Buying a brand new car just to Uber?



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Had a pax last night who works for a Honda dealership. He told me I should buy a new CRX for Uber. I said, "why would I do that?" He said because then I could do Uber XL. 

Idk what XL rates are but it's hard to believe they would justify buying a brand new car. But according to this guy, he's sold several of them to ppl who say they're going to use them for Uber.

I know he's just trying to sell cars, but ... am I missing something? Is there a good reason to buy a new car & use it to Uber? I sure can't think of one.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Had a pax last night who works for a Honda dealership. He told me I should buy a new CRX for Uber. I said, "why would I do that?" He said because then I could do Uber XL.
> 
> Idk what XL rates are but it's hard to believe they would justify buying a brand new car. But according to this guy, he's sold several of them to ppl who say they're going to use them for Uber.
> 
> I know he's just trying to sell cars, but ... am I missing something? Is there a good reason to buy a new car & use it to Uber? I sure can't think of one.


Dirty butts in your back seats, low ratings, unexpected slashed rates, 5-10,000 miles/month, 6 years of monthly payments, zero resale or trade in value. Sounds great, you'd better jump on that.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Its like this whole board woke up to understand car economics....

Regardless of Uber
- You CANNOT afford to buy a car if you have to finance. Do not finance a depreciating asset: finance home or college or heart transplant
- If the car is worth A. Your yearly income you are idiot B: 1/2X your yearly income just stupid C: 1/3 your yearly income getting warm
- Going into debt so you can do a lifestyle minimum wage job is no better than buying dope and surfing all-day from an adult good decisions index


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

He sound like a guy is saying to a gal, you should date me and love me so that you can XXX in the bed.

dirty bag will be in your car, dog and cat will be in your car, most night pax got in the car with marijuana and smell odor , drunk guy will puke in the car, I have a little children pee in my car.
Uber is the same thing with the bus and why you want a new car for?
the pax won 't tips you if you have a new car.
I knew it because many pax tips me like $20 cash with the older car, now i got it a new car lease from lyft, I dont get tips anymore.

We all have a brain, let;s try to use it,


----------



## Ace Richards (Jun 9, 2015)

You must be a genius! Run don't walk to the dealership and pay your way into
servitude, chain yourself to the steering wheel!


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Driving rideshare in a new car is a horrible idea. Do you know what the depreciation is versus what you'll get paid? You will quickly be underwater in your loan, owing more than the car is worth. Plus you will burn through your warranty in no time and they may even cancel it if the automaker finds out you're using it for work.

I had a nicer car for a month and my driver ratings went down quickly. Its hard to be nice and friendly when passengers are tearing up your nice car, putting their feet on the seats and spilling drinks and food.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

KellyC said:


> Had a pax last night who works for a Honda dealership. He told me I should buy a new CRX for Uber. I said, "why would I do that?" He said because then I could do Uber XL.
> 
> Idk what XL rates are but it's hard to believe they would justify buying a brand new car. But according to this guy, he's sold several of them to ppl who say they're going to use them for Uber.
> 
> I know he's just trying to sell cars, but ... am I missing something? Is there a good reason to buy a new car & use it to Uber? I sure can't think of one.


First of all, its CRV not CRX. The Honda CRX stopped being produced 20 years ago.
Second, the Honda CRV is NOT UberXL compatible. it is a 5 passenger and you need a 7 passenger to do XL
Third, buying a brand new car is absolutely a terrible idea for Ubering. Not only are you making payments, but the vehicle is depreciating rapidly because of all the miles you put on it. You'll run out the warranty very quickly and then be on the hook for all the repairs too.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

As best I can do the math, any new car will have to be good for 300,000 miles just to pay for itself in Uber fares.

With that in mind, only one factor counts: reliability. The deliver at design of cars ( as seen in Detroit) that last only 100K rule out any "American" make from consideration.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

It costs nothing for that car salesman to chat up an Uber driver (or anyone with a pulse who'll give him 5 minutes). Do it 100 times, and he's bound to get a sale.

Salespeople's interest aren't the same as yours. Buyer beware. Don't be a chump.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> Dirty butts in your back seats, low ratings, unexpected slashed rates, 5-10,000 miles/month, 6 years of monthly payments, zero resale or trade in value. Sounds great, you'd better jump on that.


Not to mention the barf. Lol.

Yeah, that was my thinking. But who are these guys buying new cars for rideshare? People who haven't read this forum, I guess ...



Atom guy said:


> First of all, its CRV not CRX. The Honda CRX stopped being producing 20 years ago.
> Second, the Honda CRV is NOT UberXL compatible. it is a 5 passenger and you need a 7 passenger to do XL
> Third, buying a brand new car is absolutely a terrible idea for Ubering. Not only are you making payments, but the vehicle is depreciating rapidly because of all themeless you put on it. You'll run out the warranty very quickly and then be on the hook for all the repairs too.


CRV then, my bad.

Buying a new car for rideshare seems like a bad idea to me too, but apparently some ppl are doing it.



leroy jenkins said:


> It costs nothing for that car salesman to chat up an Uber driver (or anyone with a pulse who'll give him 5 minutes). Do it 100 times, and he's bound to get a sale.
> 
> Salespeople's interest aren't the same as yours. Buyer beware. Don't be a chump.


Thanks. I wasn't thinking about buying a new car, believe me, I was just wondering if there's a good reason for anyone to do that.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

No way! Do not do it. Things are going downhill for drivers and I am confident that 95% of the people who have been driving over 6 months will tell you that.

You definitely do not want to make a long term commitment and be on the hook for payments.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

If you need to buy a car to Uber, buy a 3-5 year old used car with low miles. Make sure it is from a known reliable brand, has a clean CarFax and has had a regular maintenance history by the prior owner. Pay cash if at all possible. Ideally spend less than $10k. If you are serious about Uber, you'll put A LOT of miles on this car, so the expectation is that you will depreciate it right down to scrap value after a few years. By doing this your only "monthly payment" is the periodic repairs you need to do - oil changes tire rotations, brakes etc.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

For anyone reading and car shopping...remember you won't get extra tips cuz you have leather seats 

if you did the math and if hybrids will be worth it for you....

https://www.hertzcarsales.com/Search?Distance=4100mi&MapLat=40.0663&MapLong=-87.9341&BODYTYPE=&FUELTYPE=,Gas/Electric Hybrid&SORTER=Price&SORTORDER=Ascending&BUCKETPAGE=1&pageSize=35&pageNumber=1

Or for non-hybrids, something like a Focus hatchback (cheap, efficient, room for luggage) would be a good fit (Fiestas, Versas and Accents would work too)

https://www.hertzcarsales.com/Searc...cending&BUCKETPAGE=1&pageSize=35&pageNumber=1


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> First of all, its CRV not CRX. The Honda CRX stopped being produced 20 years ago.
> Second, the Honda CRV is NOT UberXL compatible. it is a 5 passenger and you need a 7 passenger to do XL
> Third, buying a brand new car is absolutely a terrible idea for Ubering. Not only are you making payments, but the vehicle is depreciating rapidly because of all the miles you put on it. You'll run out the warranty very quickly and then be on the hook for all the repairs too.


New CRV has 3rd row Option.










So does the Nissan Rogue and Toyota Rav4.

Yea, I kid you not!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I disagree. If you're going to buy a vehicle to do Uber/Lyft ride share, go big time!

So what if it costs as much as a nice 3br /2.5ba split level in the 'burbs? All you need is a little motivation, some really good rides, and a few decent tips... and it's yours!


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Best thing to use for Xl is an older minivan or suv with 3rd row. Get one with higher miles that is reputable brand and good mechancel condition. I have seen decent 2006 honda odyssey for around $4000. My xl vehicle cost me 5k. It is great shape, I get lots of compliments on it. I barely have any depreciation. It runs and rides like it is new. Have had it about 1 yr and have brought In about $14k from uber. Use it a lot for personal too. Have had no repairs and no forsee able major repairs. DO NOT BUY NEW VEHICLE LESS FOR UBER. the way yiu can make money with uber is the oldest cheapest possible vehicle that qualifies in your market.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

KellyC said:


> Had a pax last night who works for a Honda dealership. He told me I should buy a new CRX for Uber. I said, "why would I do that?" He said because then I could do Uber XL.
> 
> Idk what XL rates are but it's hard to believe they would justify buying a brand new car. But according to this guy, he's sold several of them to ppl who say they're going to use them for Uber.
> 
> I know he's just trying to sell cars, but ... am I missing something? Is there a good reason to buy a new car & use it to Uber? I sure can't think of one.


Get a minivan that is three years old, good condition, low miles, then that might be worth it. I know a guy doing XL, he does pretty good, but in each city, it's different, your mileage may vary.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Dirty butts in your seat(awesome), my seats are awful.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Buy a low mileage used one. Get an extended warranty. You'll be set for 3-4 years. Others will say the extended warranty is a rip off. I used to feel that way too. Then my gf/wife bought a used SUV. It had 12,000 miles when she bought it. She bought the "gold" package warranty (the best one) against my advice. I think it cost her $1,500.

By the time that SUV had 100,000 miles, she'd gotten a transmission, a transfer case, two hub bearings, an AC compressor, intake manifold leak, two oil leaks, windshield wiper motor, power window motor and several minor switches and doo-dadas repaired and replaced. Her plan was zero deductible.

We sort of added it all up and that company spent nearly $15,000 honoring that warranty. Every time that car squeaked, leaked or creaked, she took it in for service. They tried to buy her out after the 1st year. Basically, they offered her a total refund. She didnt take it.

If you do go in for any warranty service, NEVER mention Uber. They will cancel your warranty. If they ask about your mileage, tell them its none of their business. Keep good records of all oil changes and regular service. They'll use any reason to weasel out of honoring a warranty. 

I'm now in favor of extended warranties. They are insurance for repairs. The extra $10-20 a month is worth the piece of mind knowing you never have to worry about expensive repairs.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Jagent, good story.

But I want to know the brand/model of that SUV so I know what NOT to get. 



Jagent said:


> ...Then my gf/wife bought a used SUV. It had 12,000 miles when she bought it....
> By the time that SUV had 100,000 miles, she'd gotten a transmission, a transfer case, two hub bearings, an AC compressor, intake manifold leak, two oil leaks, windshield wiper motor, power window motor and several minor switches and doo-dadas repaired and replaced. Her plan was zero deductible.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> As best I can do the math, any new car will have to be good for 300,000 miles just to pay for itself in Uber fares.
> 
> With that in mind, only one factor counts: reliability. The deliver at design of cars ( as seen in Detroit) that last only 100K rule out any "American" make from consideration.


that generalization is getting more and more outdated. 20 years ago, sure I'd agree but nowadays, most cars properly maintained will exceed 100k miles just as easily as your typical Honda or Toyota.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Jagent, good story.
> 
> But I want to know the brand/model of that SUV so I know what NOT to get.


It was a long time ago. A Chevrolet Blazer 4x4.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Buy a low mileage used one. Get an extended warranty. You'll be set for 3-4 years. Others will say the extended warranty is a rip off. I used to feel that way too. Then my gf/wife bought a used SUV. It had 12,000 miles when she bought it. She bought the "gold" package warranty (the best one) against my advice. I think it cost her $1,500.
> 
> By the time that SUV had 100,000 miles, she'd gotten a transmission, a transfer case, two hub bearings, an AC compressor, intake manifold leak, two oil leaks, windshield wiper motor, power window motor and several minor switches and doo-dadas repaired and replaced. Her plan was zero deductible.
> 
> ...


It's one of things man, you have to get a pay out to realize how valuable coverage is.

I was in a total loss fire over a year ago. I used to think rental insurance was BS and didn't need it, never had it, in the past I would get it just to satisfy the leasing office then let it lapse. Well, I paid for a 6 month premium so I just decided to keep it to term. Fire breaks down, total loss. GEIGO paid 110% of the policy. I will never go without coverage ever again!


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Jagent said:


> It was a long time ago. A Chevrolet Blazer 4x4.


Lol, I knew it had to be a GM.


----------

